# JIFFY lube - Con Artists!



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires

Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"

Arsehole thinks he's being clever!

JIFFY LUBE ARE CON ARTISTS AND UBER FAILED FOR NOT SETTING IT UP WITH DECENT MECHANICS ( one who aren't scum)

**** them all! Im pissed

News on Jiffy lube: http://abc7news.com/news/agents-allege-pattern-of-fraud-at-dozens-of-bay-area-jiffy-lubes/1372636/


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

urge2surge said:


> While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires
> 
> Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"
> 
> ...


Cartel always do business with cartel!


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Back when I used to get my oil changed there, one day I took in my sports car, and then it started smoking later. I thought I blew a header when going to work. Took it back, found out someone spilled oil all over.. but I doubt it. I figured something was loose, since the next day the problem suddenly ceased.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Shops are always conning you on inspections. They have done this for years in states where there is a Periodic Inspection Law and inspections are done by a private facility.

The favourite in New York always has been X Dollars for a headlight adjustment, whether you need it, or not. Half the time, they did not even do it. They will tell you that you have a leaky muffler, a bald tyre, or bad steering parts.

When a garage has a front end alignment on sale, do not get it. The shop will try to sell you eight hundred dollars worth of front end work.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Used to be, once upon a time, however you like it said, before the price of crude
and as follows the price of motor oil went sky high I would by a jug of whatever
conventional 5 or 10 weight oil and a 2 or 3 dollar filter and do the deed myself.
All in at 6 or 7 dollars and a half hour to change oil and inspect all the other stuff.
Kept some brake, trans, power steer, win-wiper and coolant fluids in the gay-raj.
good time to check tire pressure and rubber, wiper blades, all the lights and look for
anything out of the ordinary. Again, all in about half an hour and cheeeep.

Also, I'd drove a lot of much more road-worn beaters, 4 bangers with 100k or even 200k
so I didn't care if the viscosity and thermal break down of the oil was good, bad, average
because I was going to change it in a month anyway and even if not, for a few hundred
dollars and a little hunting around I could replace that heap with another that weekend.
These days, on a 30 or 40 thousand dollar vehicle, you might tend to take a little better care.
Worry about build-up, opt for synthetic, have an "expert" do the job. yea, okay.....

As the price of everything has gone gonzo in years of late, it doesn't really save as much
to DIY, especially if you have other things to do. However, until you find a place that
you can trust that will not do something stupid, like leave your oil cap off or forget to
tighten the drain plug or use the wrong filter or some other cockamamy thing,
if you have tools and time it could save more than money.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Jiffy Lube should only sell oil, filters, light bulbs, and wiper blades!

High school drop outs shouldn't be touching tires at the oil change shop!
Too many times they forgot to tighten the lug nuts


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Jiffy Lube should only sell oil, filters, light bulbs, and wiper blades!
> 
> High school drop outs shouldn't be touching tires at the oil change shop!
> Too many times they forgot to tighten the lug nuts


Same as Wal Mart.



urge2surge said:


> While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires
> 
> Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"
> 
> ...


Report it to BBB
AND

REPORT MANAGER TO JIFFY LUBE FRANCHISE OFFICE.

They would LOVE to know !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Used to be, once upon a time, however you like it said, before the price of crude
> and as follows the price of motor oil went sky high I would by a jug of whatever
> conventional 5 or 10 weight oil and a 2 or 3 dollar filter and do the deed myself.
> All in at 6 or 7 dollars and a half hour to change oil and inspect all the other stuff.
> ...


Still have some of these spouts around the house.








Before these new fangled cans,they used to pump the oil out a 55 gal. Barrell with a hand pump. Then pour it into your car.

They used to drive the tractors down the street to fill up at the same service station in town.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I still do my own oil changes, it does cost less... more important to me I KNOW it was done, and done right!

Jiffy lube is famous for selling a transmission "flush" and the flush machine never moves from where it has been sitting all week....


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

urge2surge said:


> While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires
> 
> Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"
> 
> ...


They need to show the tires are either below the manufacturer recommended tread depth, or past the DOT expiration date. No way he should skip to the sales pitch, there are laws about keeping the vehicle owner informed.
Legally repair shops cannot toss out old parts until you're offered an opportunity to examine it. It's in the fine print, and they just typically just wait for you to sign, pay & leave. If you ask to see the old parts and they don't have them, it's a violation!
I was a parts delivery guy for Car Quest in highschool, and we couldn't get the cores back until the job was done and customer was happy/gone


LAuberX said:


> I still do my own oil changes, it does cost less... more important to me I KNOW it was done, and done right!
> 
> Jiffy lube is famous for selling a transmission "flush" and the flush machine never moves from where it has been sitting all week....


Correct and it's probably because they don't know how to operate it, let alone do it correctly.

I let the dealership do it I have enough contacts to get employee pricing. But I have done it myself, but a quart of oil is $5 now, I don't save money doing myself.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Still have some of these spouts around the house.
> View attachment 43980
> 
> Before these new fangled cans,they used to pump the oil out a 55 gal. Barrell with a hand pump. Then pour it into your car.
> View attachment 43981


Oh gawd, you're pulling out all the antiques. Tell the kids don't touch anything.
The thing is, I was thinking it wasn't that long ago, certainly not THAT long ago,
that a 5 qt jug of walmart oil was 3 dollars and something or a single quart was 
like seventy-something cents. this was recent, like 2002 or something.
I seem to recall we invaded Afghanistan. Was that us ? Did we do that ?

The supplies (oil, filter, ?maybe a gasket?) can't run much less than 20 bucks now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Course for the boat motors and the Kawasaki k-5 had to have 2 stroke oil.

Coastal premium " reconstituted oil "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually build a brand new oil platform for this CO. In the ,90's.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Oh gawd, you're pulling out all the antiques. Tell the kids don't touch anything.
> The thing is, I was thinking it wasn't that long ago, certainly not THAT long ago,
> that a 5 qt jug of walmart oil was 3 dollars and something or a single quart was
> like seventy-something cents. this was recent, like 2002 or something.
> ...


Oh I remember pulling up in the '68 olds 98 Rocket with a 455-4 bbl. Filling up for about $10.00 telling the gas pumper keep the change topping off with quart bucket that he hand filled from barrell.

The gas gauge would drop at the same speed the speedometer went up. Synchronized.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Oh gawd, you're pulling out all the antiques. Tell the kids don't touch anything.
> The thing is, I was thinking it wasn't that long ago, certainly not THAT long ago,
> that a 5 qt jug of walmart oil was 3 dollars and something or a single quart was
> like seventy-something cents. this was recent, like 2002 or something.
> ...





UTX1 said:


> Oh gawd, you're pulling out all the antiques. Tell the kids don't touch anything.
> The thing is, I was thinking it wasn't that long ago, certainly not THAT long ago,
> that a 5 qt jug of walmart oil was 3 dollars and something or a single quart was
> like seventy-something cents. this was recent, like 2002 or something.
> ...


Oh I remember.
Air filter $3.00.

Now,the air filter is $30.00, the "inside,cabin air filter" is $20.00.

Just put a reuseable K&N Air filter on my car,$50.00 won't be buying anymore of those.went from 27 mpg to 32 mpg.( ubering in city)

Had a 65 1/2 GMC V-6, HAD OIL BATH STAINLESS air filter.you just changed the oil.paper oil filter.gas motor from '65 that got a full size truck 22 mpg. Had 300,000 miles on it when I got rid of it.

If they could do it in 65 ,why not now ?
( they used to call unleaded gas " white " gas,used to be cheaper,lower octane without the lead.)


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 43984
> 
> Oh I remember pulling up in the '68 olds 98 Rocket with a 455-4 bbl. Filling up for about $10.00 telling the gas pumper keep the change topping off with quart bucket that he hand filled from barrell.
> 
> The gas gauge would drop at the same speed the speedometer went up. Synchronized.


Good times. REAL cars. Life happened. Sing it Archie:






Gee, our old Lasalle ran great.........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I still do my own oil changes, it does cost less... more important to me I KNOW it was done, and done right!
> 
> Jiffy lube is famous for selling a transmission "flush" and the flush machine never moves from where it has been sitting all week....


You got to watch radiator and transmission flushes with higher mileage vehicles.

It kills them.

Radiator flushes dislodge gunk and exposes leaks,you'll be buying a new one.( maybe even end up replacing a head gasket)

Same with transmissions.

Spend the money on a new timing belt or chain at 80,000 to 100,000 miles.

If you didn't change transmission fluid and filter at 60,000 miles,leave it alone !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Good times. REAL cars. Life happened. Sing it Archie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archie moonlighted as a CAB DRIVER !
after work on the loading docks.

Today,Archie would be an Uber Driver.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Archie moonlighted as a CAB DRIVER !
> after work on the loading docks.
> 
> Today,Archie would be an Uber Driver.


And the MeatHead (Michael Stivick) would be a Lyft driver.

As Archie called it, A Commie-Pinko !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> They need to show the tires are either below the manufacturer recommended tread depth, or past the DOT expiration date. No way he should skip to the sales pitch, there are laws about keeping the vehicle owner informed.
> Legally repair shops cannot toss out old parts until you're offered an opportunity to examine it. It's in the fine print, and they just typically just wait for you to sign, pay & leave. If you ask to see the old parts and they don't have them, it's a violation!
> I was a parts delivery guy for Car Quest in highschool, and we couldn't get the cores back until the job was done and customer was happy/gone
> 
> ...


Mobil 1. 0w 20 synthetic $25.00 @ Wal Mart.

I have a plastic air dam under my vehicle,only reason I let dealer do this one.but I bring the oil,just pay for labor and filter.

If I installed tubing ,and remote filter and remote drain valve,could do it without tools.got 3/8" SS tubing and tubing benders from doing instrumentation offshore.
( remote filter allows extra oil cooling due to travel away from block heat.)


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If you didn't change transmission fluid and filter at 60,000 miles,leave it alone !


Old trick with transmission fluid changes....

Don't actually change the fluid on an old transmission. Just drain the old fluid out.
Strain it through a pair of panty hose. Change the filter (we called it a "strainer")
or clean it whichever way works. Put the old fluid back in. if you need to top it off 
with a quart or two of the fresh dextron that's okay, just not a whole bunch of it
because the OLD SEALS do not like the new fresh fluid. New wine, old bottles.
It puffs them up and then they recede and start to leak.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> And the MeatHead (Michael Stivick) would be a Lyft driver.
> 
> As Archie called it, A Commie-Pinko !


Meat Head would probably be crying for Commie- Pinko regulation.
Then cry when prices went up.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Take it to the dealership. For my vehicle I'm given a wash, inspection for tread, air pressure, any leaks, brakes, suspension, free car wash, and this is included in my oil change for $35.xx.. 

It is up to me to get the other parts outside the dealership. Any problems they will tell you to milk you, but a smart person will remember and use an alternate source for less than half the price...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Old trick with transmission fluid changes....
> 
> Don't actually change the fluid on an old transmission. Just drain the old fluid out.
> Strain it through a pair of panty hose. Change the filter (we called it a "strainer")
> ...


Transmission fluid is ultra high detergent.new fluid washes out leak stopping gunk.
If you GOT to flush out cooling system,use just water.
(Needs to flush: busted hose,water pump replacement,{change alternator too if serpentine belt,old bearings hate new belt tension}radiator replacement,head gasket,changing coolant brand{ some differing brands congeal and clog when mixed})

Now,repacking front CV boots is the equivalent of changing transmission rear seal.
Musical exploding C.V. joints.
The shiney metal is melodic when it blows apart and hits cement at speed,ting ting ting . . .
Grease em and re boot em.



UTX1 said:


> Old trick with transmission fluid changes....
> 
> Don't actually change the fluid on an old transmission. Just drain the old fluid out.
> Strain it through a pair of panty hose. Change the filter (we called it a "strainer")
> ...


Pour over a magnet in panty hose,trap fine metallic dust from band wear.



UTX1 said:


> I wonder if he goes home at night and licks his own elbows ?


Just wearing the jacket would make most people incoherent.

The wrong activity in winter, could freeze millions of Europeans.
Wouldn't be nice.

Watch events with ALL the knowledge.

Makes predictions easy.

Predictions earn money in stock market.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Oh gawd, you're pulling out all the antiques. Tell the kids don't touch anything.
> The thing is, I was thinking it wasn't that long ago, certainly not THAT long ago,
> that a 5 qt jug of walmart oil was 3 dollars and something or a single quart was
> like seventy-something cents. this was recent, like 2002 or something.
> ...





UTX1 said:


> Oh gawd, you're pulling out all the antiques. Tell the kids don't touch anything.
> The thing is, I was thinking it wasn't that long ago, certainly not THAT long ago,
> that a 5 qt jug of walmart oil was 3 dollars and something or a single quart was
> like seventy-something cents. this was recent, like 2002 or something.
> ...


Afghanistan is more renowned for a different kind of oil . . .








They make better hashish than Pakistan also.world famous.
Germans love hashish for some reason.

( guess how much the old guys sleeves are worth ?coated in poppy milk)


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Germans love hashish for some reason.


And the Germans just LOVE David Hasselhoff. What's up with that ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> And the Germans just LOVE David Hasselhoff. What's up with that ?
> 
> View attachment 43992


All I can say ,is some folks had "diplomatic" relations with Afghanistan long before the president knew it was there.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> ( guess how much the old guys sleeves are worth ?coated in poppy milk)


I wonder if he goes home at night and licks his own elbows ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Used to run pipelines offshore.
So,
I know to watch them.
"Political activity" is often more about securing ," right of ways".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They had purdy flowers in Viet Nam too. You know how many Billions opium Lords bank ? Crop failure could WIPE OUT banking institutions. It's insane.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Truth Shall Set you free.

One Spoonful at a time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like Valvoline isn't much better than Jiffy lube. TLDR, cut the under tray, drained the trans fluid, overfilled the engine oil, sent him on his way...

http://jalopnik.com/lazy-idiots-at-lube-shop-cut-hole-in-audi-s4s-aero-pan-1748394648


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Course for the boat motors and the Kawasaki k-5 had to have 2 stroke oil.


............as did the three cylinder SAAB....................



tohunt4me said:


> [Oh I remember pulling up in the '68 olds 98 Rocket with a 455-4 bbl. The gas gauge would drop at the same speed the speedometer went up. Synchronized.


My paternal grandmother had the 1970 version of it. It was not much different from the 1968. It was the best road car that I ever have driven.



UTX1 said:


> Gee, our old Lasalle ran great.........


LaSalle was the Poor Man's Cadillac. The only part of it that survived became Cadillac's Commercial Chassis Division.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> Looks like Valvoline isn't much better than Jiffy lube. TLDR, cut the under tray, drained the trans fluid, overfilled the engine oil, sent him on his way...
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/lazy-idiots-at-lube-shop-cut-hole-in-audi-s4s-aero-pan-1748394648


You can cut it yourself.

Or buy a bag of the plastic fasteners,they're for sale on net wholesale.

Fasteners are $2.00 bucks at dealership
First time THAT charge goes up,I'm doing it at home.

Absurd and WASTEFULL to have disposable hardware to hold it in place !
They manufactured vehicles this way on purpose. To take more money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............as did the three cylinder SAAB....................
> 
> My paternal grandmother had the 1970 version of it. It was not much different from the 1968. It was the best road car that I ever have driven.
> 
> LaSalle was the Poor Man's Cadillac. The only part of it that survived became Cadillac's Commercial Chassis Division.












There was a time,when Rolls Royce had someone to look UP TO.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I still do my own oil changes


What do you drive? I can not even find the oil filter on either of my Fusions. I had a hard enough time finding the dipsticks and the coolant reservoir.

On the DeSoto, it is not difficult to find the filter cannister. You change the element on that one, it does not have a spin-on filter, although the speed shops do sell an adapter for one. Miraculously, the bolt has not stripped, Y-E-T. One annoying characteristic of the Chrysler 318 (and 340 and 360) as well as the 225 slant six was that the oil pan plug has a nasty habit of stripping after several oil changes. You can, however, change the oil filter on the 225 while you are on your feet.

I can find the filter on the Grand Marquis, though.



tohunt4me said:


> There was a time,when Rolls Royce had someone to look UP TO.


You would, of course, _*just have to post*_. a photograph of a 1932 Packard Twelve Roadster. The Museum of American History has one for which I seriously would consider committing certain crimes. ..................Ahhhhh, Packard, "Ask the Man Who Owns One"......................


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do you drive? I can not even find the oil filter on either of my Fusions. I had a hard enough time finding the dipsticks and the coolant reservoir.
> 
> On the DeSoto, it is not difficult to find the filter cannister. You change the element on that one, it does not have a spin-on filter, although the speed shops do sell an adapter for one. Miraculously, the bolt has not stripped, Y-E-T. One annoying characteristic of the Chrysler 318 (and 340 and 360) as well as the 225 slant six was that the oil pan plug has a nasty habit of stripping after several oil changes. You can, however, change the oil filter on the 225 while you are on your feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can install remote filtration,dual filtration,electric pre LUBE ( 90% of engine wear is at start up).
Oil coolers,transmission coolers, you do not have to use factory filters.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Offshore on turbines and large expensive diesel generators and natural gas compressors,we would run triple fuel and oil filtration,and electric pre LUBE.

( at least with a Cat v-16 you can change heads [email protected] a time ! Still very heavy)

It is possible to double the service life of your engine and transmission for a few hundred dollars investment.if you drive 50,000 miles a year,it is worth considering.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............as did the three cylinder SAAB....................
> 
> My paternal grandmother had the 1970 version of it. It was not much different from the 1968. It was the best road car that I ever have driven.
> 
> LaSalle was the Poor Man's Cadillac. The only part of it that survived became Cadillac's Commercial Chassis Division.


We used to drag race them as kids.
Deep accelerator action.
My Buick wildcat 430-4 bbl was much faster.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Example of electrical engine oil prelube pump.(90% of engine wears is from start up)


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Question for you DIY oil changers.

How do you jack up the car?? Under a standard jack? isn't that highly risky? Trying to change my own oil but i'm deathly afraid of getting underneath it lest it crushes me to bits.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Question for you DIY oil changers.
> 
> How do you jack up the car?? Under a standard jack? isn't that highly risky? Trying to change my own oil but i'm deathly afraid of getting underneath it lest it crushes me to bits.


Always block up a vehicle besides jacks or ramps used to elevate .
I had a relative crushed to death.

Actually it is asphyxia due to " pressing".
Used by early American Colonials to carry out capital punishment. Not nice.

( my personal vehicles tend to have enough ground clearance to access without elevation)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Question for you DIY oil changers.
> 
> How do you jack up the car?? Under a standard jack? isn't that highly risky? Trying to change my own oil but i'm deathly afraid of getting underneath it lest it crushes me to bits.


Be VERY cautious of HOT parts also.
Vehicle catalytic converters can develop 2,000°. F. Temp.

Seeing skin on your arm burnt to ash isn't pretty.it HURTS.takes months to heal.( it smells bad too)


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

If Uber owned it's own chain of lube centers...


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

That's why I never buy any of their upsells. 

I Even bring my own oil in (synthetic) then ask for the empty bottles back. Don't trust em ever.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> That's why I never buy any of their upsells.
> 
> I Even bring my own oil in (synthetic) then ask for the empty bottles back. Don't trust em ever.


Do you think they pour the oil in your car or the recycling barrel? I can see providing oil to a trusted mechanic, but not a quick lube place.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

njn said:


> Do you think they pour the oil in your car or the recycling barrel? I can see providing oil to a trusted mechanic, but not a quick lube place.


Yeah, they offer the oil change cheap for a reason, they are getting the oil they use at a steep discount because they buy in large volume. That is how they profit, well that and paying low skill grease monkeys minimum wage to change oil. Bringing your own oil only gives them a reason to screw you over more. If you are going to go to the trouble of buying your own oil go the extra mile and change it yourself.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

No I go to a personal mechanic. I would never go to the quick job places.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Question for you DIY oil changers.
> 
> How do you jack up the car?? Under a standard jack? isn't that highly risky? Trying to change my own oil but i'm deathly afraid of getting underneath it lest it crushes me to bits.


I use ramps, these are my current ones $39.00 to your door:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006EGAIII/?tag=ubne0c-20

If I am going to rotate tires I use a floor jack and jack stands to get the whole car off the ground at once... but I always use just the ramps to change oil or drain and fill the trans or the radiator. It's a good idea not to get under a car supported by a jack alone as mentioned above.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Question for you DIY oil changers.
> 
> How do you jack up the car?? Under a standard jack? isn't that highly risky? Trying to change my own oil but i'm deathly afraid of getting underneath it lest it crushes me to bits.


Those drive up ramps, back when DIY was a cost savings for me.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires
> 
> Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that news link! Two of the Jiffy Lubes I go to are owned by that family in the lawsuit. I won't be going back there again!


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> I use ramps, these are my current ones $39.00 to your door:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006EGAIII/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> If I am going to rotate tires I use a floor jack and jack stands to get the whole car off the ground at once... but I always use just the ramps to change oil or drain and fill the trans or the radiator. It's a good idea not to get under a car supported by a jack alone as mentioned above.


I have the same, work great. As someone who has had a car fall off the standard jack that comes with the car for changing tires and land on top of him I can tell you that a good floor jack and jack stands are a worthy investment, cheaper than hospital bills. As cheap as oil changes are I can't really justify doing them myself anymore, by the time you go to the parts store, buy the oil and filter, take it home, run the car up on ramps, drain the old oil and put the new in, then have to dispose of the old oil and filter, back to the parts store, just isn't worth the time. If you are lucky you have the right wrench for the oil filter, if not, back to the parts store for a rental.

If you do want to do it yourself get one of these...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AMGYNA/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Be VERY cautious of HOT parts also.
> Vehicle catalytic converters can develop 2,000°. F. Temp.
> 
> Seeing skin on your arm burnt to ash isn't pretty.it HURTS.takes months to heal.( it smells bad too)


0:24...


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One annoying characteristic of the Chrysler 318 (and 340 and 360) as well as the 225 slant six was that the oil pan plug has a nasty habit of stripping after several oil changes. You can, however, change the oil filter on the 225 while you are on your feet.


LOL, good to hear from a fellow MOPAR man. Starters and regulators and resistors, Oh Myyyyy!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Starters and regulators and resistors, Oh Myyyyy!


How about dual points on a 345 hemi?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How about dual points on a 345 hemi?


Never had the pleasure. Had a '69 Dart (225), '70 Charger (383), '76 Charger SE (318) and '76 Aspen (318).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1957 DeSoto Adventurer rag top. Most of the hemis had dual points. The modern one does not have any points, obviously. I understand that it is 345 CID, but that it is nothing close to the old little hemi. They still make the block for the old little hemi, as the dragster boys like it. I wonder if this new hemi will replace it.

As you are no doubt aware, of the Big Three, back Chrysler parts always have been the most difficult. Parts that will work in the drivetrain for this one always have been available at speed shoppes, though.

Did the Dart and Charger have breaker ignition, or electronic? I know that by 1972 almost all of the Chryslers did have electronic, but I am not sure when it became product-wide. The conversion is not that hard, I just never did mine. I had more than a few Chrysler cabs over the years, mostly 318s. There were one or two 225s and one 360 (nothing but a bored out and overstroked 318, anyhow), but mostly 318s. I did have a room mate in college who had a Plymouth with the sixty degree 318. That was a curious one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I couldn't imagine anyone (except Sylvester) trying to con the tweety bird.


........and the Bad Ol' Puddy 'Tat _*always*_ fails....................


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

All of mine were electronic. I used to carry a spare ballast resistor and regulator in the glove box and a coil and starter in the trunk (for when the hammer stopped working, lol). I don't recall having the problem with the '70, but the others did. Now, I never bought new so......


----------



## Uber Noob (Jun 9, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires
> 
> Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"
> 
> ...


Jiffy Lube is not the place anyone should have to go to. One of the guys that works for me now, used to be a Manager there. He told me that they are hard pressed to sell everything they can all the way down to windshield wipers. They often do not even do the oil change properly if they think you are just there for the oil change. They also hate when they get someone standing at the window watching them. Makes you wonder why. I have seen some interesting stings on youtube, true or not to be determined. But, I no longer use them at all.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Took my pickup to my dealer for my Uber inspection, only had 2,500 miles on it, I was in/out in 40 minutes, would have been 20 minutes, but 2 more cars came in for service and the service advisor had to deal with them. When Lyft started to require inspections, took it to Goodyear, took them longer to write up the check-in paperwork than it did to inspect it. That's the price you pay for taking care of your vehicle.

Jiffy Lube has a horrible reputation nationwide, always have, always will, and there's no one to complain to, from the top management on down, they don't care.


----------



## sean911sc (Mar 29, 2016)

I perform all regular service and majority of all repairs. For those that had Auto Shop in HS you know the deal.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I just drive until the oil change indicator turns on, then I sell the car and get a new one. It's only June and I've gone through two new cars this year already.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

sean911sc said:


> I perform all regular service and majority of all repairs. For those that had Auto Shop in HS you know the deal.


And for those who couldn't take auto shop, it's amazing what a Chilton's manual can teach a bloke.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do you drive? I can not even find the oil filter on either of my Fusions. I had a hard enough time finding the dipsticks and the coolant reservoir.
> 
> On the DeSoto, it is not difficult to find the filter cannister. You change the element on that one, it does not have a spin-on filter, although the speed shops do sell an adapter for one. Miraculously, the bolt has not stripped, Y-E-T. One annoying characteristic of the Chrysler 318 (and 340 and 360) as well as the 225 slant six was that the oil pan plug has a nasty habit of stripping after several oil changes. You can, however, change the oil filter on the 225 while you are on your feet.
> 
> ...


Now that you mentioned the stripping oil plug, I remember my dad having that problem on his '73 Plymouth Satellite staton wagon.

It had a very distinctive sound when the starter was cranked. I can still to this day hear it in my head.

It was the familys first brand new vehicle, it took us on many road trips through out California, Arizona, New Mexico, Texas and Old Mexico.










Here's my mom n dad with the wagon in the background in Jalisco, Mexico mid 70's. Traveling in Mexico back then was a real adventure, took five days to get there.

Roads were one lane in each direction. Loose cows, horses, burros, dogs, you name it, on the highway. Not many hotels, so we slept in the wagon many a time.

Gas stations were few (very few) and far between, sometimes you'd get there and they were out of gas. You had to sweat it out and hope to get to the next one.

Miss that wagon and my dad. 

But, thanks for bringing back those memories.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

http://www.complex.com/sports/2013/09/jiffy-lube-scandal-scam/






https://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/jiffy_lube.htm

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...d-Tactics-at-Jiffy-Lube-Stores-207304771.html


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AMA/comments/1q6meg

Need I say more?

By the way...I worked in the auto industry over a dozen years....if you need a good option for oil changes, Valvoline Instant Oil Change is great. They also give *10% off to Uber drivers*. In that Valvoline is also a long time established brand for good oil...they will not go the way of Jiffy Lube. imho

http://www.vioc.com/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

observer said:


> '73 Plymouth It had a very distinctive sound when the starter was cranked. I can still to this day hear it in my head.


The Chrysler starter of that era had that distinctive DA-YIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT squeal.

What you had to do when the plug stripped was buy the replacement plug from the parts store, You had to wrench it in backwards. It had a bolt in that you undid to drain the oil pan. At least half of the cabs in Washington must have had them.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Chrysler starter of that era had that distinctive DA-YIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT-DIT squeal.
> 
> What you had to do when the plug stripped was buy the replacement plug from the parts store, You had to wrench it in backwards. It had a bolt in that you undid to drain the oil pan. At least half of the cabs in Washington must have had them.


Ahhh, yes. The distinctive whine of the Bendix gear reduction starter drive. Hardly a more horrible sound on a cold morning in North Dakota.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

urge2surge said:


> While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires
> 
> Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"
> 
> ...


I call shenanigans...Jiffy Lubes do not sell tires nor have the facilities to install them. LIAR


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I took my car into a jiffy lube when I was visiting Tucson about 7 months ago...watched them change the oil and fill it. Watched filter being changed and the tech (A small but very manly looking woman) tightened the filter by hand and called it good...I asked her to use an oil filter wrench to go 1/8 turn more and she refused assuring me that it was fine.....I got on the freeway to head home, and passing through that long stretch before Indio my engine light came on, Called onstar they said its a pressure problem...then the engine started knocking....I pulled over and called a tow truck. Tow truck 350 and I had to wait 4 hours in my car at a repair shop for them to open in Indio...They get it up on the lift and turn the oil filter and it spins right off...30.00 to them and I am back on the road. Called Jiffy Lube, they denied I was even there so I called my CC company and blocked the charge after I explained it to the lady. Jiffy lube never did return any of my calls to their corporate offices.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I call shenanigans...Jiffy Lubes do not sell tires nor have the facilities to install them. LIAR


Nor do any of their employees have the skill or intelligence to mount and balance one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I took my car into a jiffy lube Watched filter being changed and the tech (A small but very manly looking woman) tightened the filter by hand and called it good...I asked her to use an oil filter wrench to go 1/8 turn more and she refused
> 
> engine light came on, Called onstar they said its a pressure problem...then the engine started knocking....I pulled over and called a tow truck. Tow truck 350 and I had to wait 4 hours in my car at a repair shop for them to open ...They get it up on the lift and turn the oil filter and it spins right off...30.00 to them and I am back on the road.


I do hope that there was no engine damage.

The general rule used to be that you hand-tightened the filter, only. I do not know what you do on these newer cars, as, half the time, I can not even find the oil filter. Despite the hand-tighten only rule, another rule was that you started the engine, let it run and checked to make sure that there was no oil leaking from the pan plug or the filter. Sometimes oil would leak from the filter, at which point a one-eighth turn was what most experts advised.

Doing the engine-running check goes double for really old cars that came with a cannister that you had to pull and change the filter element. In most cases, there is a long, hollow bolt that runs through the cannister and goes into the block or an adapter. Often it had a spring and a seal for both the edge of the cannister and the bolt head. You did not tighten down those things too tight or you would ruin the seal(s). Still, if you did not tighten it enough, one, the other or both could leak. It was usually a matter or trial and error until you got to know your car, then you knew how it should feel.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do hope that there was no engine damage.
> 
> The general rule used to be that you hand-tightened the filter, only. I do not know what you do on these newer cars, as, half the time, I can not even find the oil filter. Despite the hand-tighten only rule, another rule was that you started the engine, let it run and checked to make sure that there was no oil leaking from the pan plug or the filter. Sometimes oil would leak from the filter, at which point a one-eighth turn was what most experts advised.
> 
> Doing the engine-running check goes double for really old cars that came with a cannister that you had to pull and change the filter element. In most cases, there is a long, hollow bolt that runs through the cannister and goes into the block or an adapter. Often it had a spring and a seal for both the edge of the cannister and the bolt head. You did not tighten down those things too tight or you would ruin the seal(s). Still, if you did not tighten it enough, one, the other or both could leak. It was usually a matter or trial and error until you got to know your car, then you knew how it should feel.


Guess what, new cars are going back to the cannister/filter element idea, problem is the stupid filter elements cost more, than the 'normal' metal can type for some reason. Baffles me how something with less material that is easier to manufacture can cost more. Might be one of those it's better for the environment so we can charge more because people think they are being more 'green' type of deals.


----------



## lucidxbananas (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, Jiffy Lube tried to tell me that both my front brake pads didn't meet the federal minimum requirements of 3mm. Thought they were full of it, went to Ford service and they said my brakes each had 10mm! This is why Jiffy Lube sucks.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

lucidxbananas said:


> Yeah, Jiffy Lube tried to tell me that both my front brake pads didn't meet the federal minimum requirements of 3mm. Thought they were full of it, went to Ford service and they said my brakes each had 10mm! This is why Jiffy Lube sucks.


What kills me about that is what does Jiffy lube have to gain? They cant do brakes either so it just shows how INEPT they are at doing inspections


----------



## Uber__ninja (Jun 14, 2016)

Get a friend with an ASE certification and call it a day.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

urge2surge said:


> While I get that my vehicle has to be up to standard my 2014 vehicle *failed *as Jiffy lube said i need 2 new back tires
> 
> Which is complete Bullshyt - when I asked them to show me with the gauge manager got defensive as I my car has done only 12,000 miles and its tires are good - they manager tried 4 frekkin times to SELL ME NEW TIRES at $305 "use your credit card" " I can get you credit" "you want to do it now?"
> 
> ...


Any repair shop that knows you're using the car to generate an income with always thinks they can pad the bill.

I had a mechanic, every time I needed brakes they wouldn't turn the rotors. They would install new rotors. Not cool.

You need to find trustworthy mechanics. Goto Firestone let them do the inspection for $20. Get a second opinion.

Or go by discount tire or America's tire. They'll inspect your tires for free and even show you the gage.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I had a mechanic, every time I needed brakes they wouldn't turn the rotors. They would install new rotors. Not cool.


There was a brake shop here that received a large chunk of its income from cab drivers that used to sell you a new master cylinder every time that it did a brake job. Back then, the cabs driven full time needed one about every six months. I stopped going to him after he put in the third master cylinder. There were cab drivers back then who swore by him. I swore at him.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Any repair shop that knows you're using the car to generate an income with always thinks they can pad the bill.
> 
> I had a mechanic, every time I needed brakes they wouldn't turn the rotors. They would install new rotors. Not cool.
> 
> ...


I always buy my tires at America's Tire. I get the Michelin X-Defender 90k/mi tires when the tread gets low enough and they have their periodic $70 rebate on a set of 4. Then I have them pro-rate the price based on actual mileage vs the 90k rated mileage. Last set only got about 70k so they gave me a pro-rated discount for the unused 20k/mi out of 90k. Those guys are always great, regardless of which location I go to, they are very customer service oriented. They rotate and balance my tires free every 5k/mi (as part of the initial installation charges), and I'm always in and out much quicker than when I used to go to Costco, which, BTW, America's Tire will always match pricing-wise.

Quick tip: they offer free flat tire repair regardless of whether or not you bought tires from them.

I promise you that I have no connection to this company, I just believe in giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> I always buy my tires at America's Tire. Quick tip: they offer free flat tire repair regardless of whether or not you bought tires from them.
> 
> I promise you that I have no connection to this company, I just believe in giving credit where credit is due.


.........too bad that _*we ain't got 'em*_ here...................


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Sucks you had to learn the hard way. My uncle's a master mechanic and told me when I was 16, never go to jiffy lube. They hire any incompetent moron off the street. I've heard so many horror stories, some first hand. My friends girlfriend had her engine ruined because the dopes at jiffy lube forgot to put oil in her engine. They tried to deny any wrong doing on top of it. Total sleaze.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

http://thegarage.jalopnik.com/what-the-hell-jiffy-lube-1782172003


----------



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Same as Wal Mart.
> 
> Report it to BBB
> AND
> ...


Good points - done!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .........too bad that _*we ain't got 'em*_ here...................


America's Tire (AKA Discount Tire) will ship anywhere in the U.S.. Personally, when I need tires, I check the price at Tire Rack, America's Tire/Discount Tire, Walmart, Costco and Sam's, once I have the cheapest price, I go back to Discount Tire, show it to them and they'll match it and often go even cheaper. Years ago, when Montgomery Wards was in business, I played, Sear's, Wards, Discount Tire and two other tire shops all off each other. In the end, I got 4 tires for $400 mounted/balanced and road hazard warranty from Discount Tire, they were originally priced at $475.00 for all 4 + road hazards. Discount figured out what I was doing and just simply wrote me a take it or leave it deal, giving me the road hazards for free.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 43991
> View attachment 43991
> 
> 
> ...


Hashish is WEED OIL.... That in the pic is POPPIES (opium / processed into heroin)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do hope that there was no engine damage.
> 
> The general rule used to be that you hand-tightened the filter, only. I do not know what you do on these newer cars, as, half the time, I can not even find the oil filter. Despite the hand-tighten only rule, another rule was that you started the engine, let it run and checked to make sure that there was no oil leaking from the pan plug or the filter. Sometimes oil would leak from the filter, at which point a one-eighth turn was what most experts advised.
> 
> Doing the engine-running check goes double for really old cars that came with a cannister that you had to pull and change the filter element. In most cases, there is a long, hollow bolt that runs through the cannister and goes into the block or an adapter. Often it had a spring and a seal for both the edge of the cannister and the bolt head. You did not tighten down those things too tight or you would ruin the seal(s). Still, if you did not tighten it enough, one, the other or both could leak. It was usually a matter or trial and error until you got to know your car, then you knew how it should feel.


Two finger wrench pull for bolts/filters marked "torque to 15/18/20 Nm" afair


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> I always buy my tires at America's Tire. I get the Michelin X-Defender 90k/mi tires when the tread gets low enough and they have their periodic $70 rebate on a set of 4. Then I have them pro-rate the price based on actual mileage vs the 90k rated mileage. Last set only got about 70k so they gave me a pro-rated discount for the unused 20k/mi out of 90k. Those guys are always great, regardless of which location I go to, they are very customer service oriented. They rotate and balance my tires free every 5k/mi (as part of the initial installation charges), and I'm always in and out much quicker than when I used to go to Costco, which, BTW, America's Tire will always match pricing-wise.
> 
> Quick tip: they offer free flat tire repair regardless of whether or not you bought tires from them.
> 
> I promise you that I have no connection to this company, I just believe in giving credit where credit is due.


70k actual/90k rated tires??? What are you putting em on, and just how outrageously noisy and / or bad in rain and / low traction and temp rated are these things???


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

All I run on my pickups or SUV's, current and past, are BFG All-Terrains. With proper care, I'll beat the mileage warranty consistently. My last truck, I swapped out the factory Goodyear Wranglers at 11K miles, first set of BFG's went 45K when I replaced them. Discount gave me $35/ea for trade-in and resold them an hour later for $50/ea, they figured there was at least another 10K of miles left. Second set failed at 30K (85K on the truck) when two of the tires had belts slip and they couldn't be balanced, BFG/Discount warranted them. Third set went 48K and still had 10K left when I went with new tires and wheel. When I sold the truck at 145K, those tires still looked new. When I bought my current truck, I replaced the factory BFG Radial Long Trails for BFG All-Terrains at 2,500 miles, I sold the factory tires to a guy for $500 (they were worth $750) and Discount sold him the road hazards and mounted an balanced for $100 ($200 worth of service and supplies). BFG has a 55K warranty on these tires, I currently have 23K on them, air pressure check monthly, balance and rotate every 5,000.


----------



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I call shenanigans...Jiffy Lubes do not sell tires nor have the facilities to install them. LIAR


fool


----------

